# DV Video auf DVD Brennen



## flashgrabber (11. Mai 2005)

Hi,

ich habe eine Digicam und möchte endlich mal ein paar Sachen auf DVD brennen.
Leider kenn ich mich damit überhaupt nicht aus und möchte jetzt auch nicht groß irgendwas erlernen.

Ich suche ein Programm mit dem ich die 13 GB die das Video hat wenn ich es auf den Rechner gezogen habe auf eine DVD bekomme, also 4,7GB. Ich möchte nix schneiden oder so, einfach nur dass die 13GB auf eine 4,7GB Rohling passen und sich in einem DVD Player abspielen lassen.

Kann mir da jemand ein Programm empfehlen, mit dem das sehr einfach geht?

Schonmal vielen Dank im vorraus,
MfG Flashgrabber


----------



## Hodata (12. Mai 2005)

Nimm Nero Vision Express, wenn Du es zum Brenner hast. Ansonsten gibt es unzählige andere Programme, die Auswahl mußt Du selbst treffen. Mal hier im Forum lesen oder googeln.


----------

